# Experimental cooking



## Herald (Jan 5, 2009)

So my wife said to me, "Why do I always have to cook dinner? Can't you take the initiative once in a while?" Yikes! So I set out to surprise her this evening. I took out a bag of chicken thighs -- about ten of them. I dipped them in an egg/milk combo, rolled them in flour and browned them till crispy in a pan of canola oil. They are now simmering in a skillet of marsala wine. I'm serving them with some mixed vegetables. Let's see if this earns me some well deserved man points.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 5, 2009)

Bill,

This will bring you roughly around 500 man points. However, to bring your man points up to 1500 clean the dishes and let your wife relax.

P.S. Throw a little minced parsley in the sauce right before your serve the the dinner! This will brighten up the dish!

Cheers!


----------



## BJClark (Jan 5, 2009)

you want to really rake up some man points...do that a few nights a week WITHOUT being asked!!

And on others nights when she cooks, help her clean up after wards.

And maybe once a month....take her to dinner..so that neither of you have to cook..


----------



## Herald (Jan 5, 2009)

She arrived _just _as the dish was complete. She loved it! My daughter helped with the dishes (that's her job), but the smile on my bride's face told the tale. I'm thinking up my next dish and planning on making sure my daughter is out of the house! Veal parmigiana, fresh gnocchi, fresh garlic bread and some pinot noir. I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds good! You just cant go wrong with chicken! You do like to cook?

If you are every looking for ideas check out the food network website. The recipies go far beyond the people on the TV. I watch a lot of food network.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 5, 2009)

I cook breakfast every morning for my wife and I. Usually a hot breakfast, not just cereal.

Kudos to you Mr. Brown and welcome to the club of man-cooks.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 5, 2009)

> I'm thinking up my next dish and planning on making sure my daughter is out of the house! Veal parmigiana, fresh gnocchi, fresh garlic bread and some pinot noir. I'll let you know how that turns out.



Just don't post any dates as to when you're planning to do it. You don't live too far to drive for that kind of dinner, and having twelve hungry mouths show up on your doorstep would ruin the mood for sure...


----------



## Herald (Jan 5, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > I'm thinking up my next dish and planning on making sure my daughter is out of the house! Veal parmigiana, fresh gnocchi, fresh garlic bread and some pinot noir. I'll let you know how that turns out.
> 
> 
> Just don't post any dates as to when you're planning to do it. You don't live too far to drive for that kind of dinner, and having twelve hungry mouths show up on your doorstep would ruin the mood for sure...



You don't get it. I'm chasing my daughter out of the house that night. *hint, hint*


----------

